# My first watch design - The Nemesis



## crazyfingers

Hi guys, I have never designed a watch before and wanted to come up with something thats simple to look at and maybe actually build one someday. Its based on a Unitas 6947 movement. I didnt have any 3D software on my laptop. All i have is Photoshop:roll:, so it doesnt look real at all. Please let me know what you guys think about it


----------



## gg4411

I like the case design and markers, but there are a few things that bug me.

I think if you made the minutes hand just a bit thinner it would look better.
The major thing is the giant X on the dial. If you got rid of that but kept the O for the seconds hand it would look better IMO. Perhaps you could put some writing on the dial instead?

Nice work, keep it up :-!


----------



## mikeynd

I really not a fan of the lug style,and remove the X.


----------



## crazyfingers

I am so glad I posted the design here. Thanks for the quick suggestion you guys. Will get rid of the big X and work on the lugs and update the picture.



gg4411 said:


> Perhaps you could put some writing on the dial instead?


I did want to put something on it but couldn't think of anything :-(


----------



## kiwidj

mikeynd said:


> I really not a fan of the lug style, and remove the X.


My thoughts too. Like the name tho. b-)


----------



## crazyfingers

kiwidj said:


> Like the name tho. b-)


Hehe, thanks. It was one of my nick names while playing online games actually. Some of my friends still call me that name instead of my real one:-d


----------



## crazyfingers

Hi guys, just a quick update. Made some changes to the original design. Still working on it. I am now trying to design while keeping the Dive forum's project in mind. They however require a round date window, so I'll have to work on that. As of now I have remove the lugs. Probably gonna five it a UFO style "Jenny" case.


----------



## Beau8

Keep the dial and try different variations or configurations of it~cheers! ;-)


----------



## crazyfingers

Just thought I'll update this thread. Been working on the dive project and rendered these two designs in 3d:

















I am not sure whether either of these will actually be finalized for the dive project as there are some other really good designs posted by a few members, so I am still sticking to the idea of a design that I someday can build or have built for under $500. This one is more or less finalized for me. I thought I could get the automatic asian 6498 (with date) used in some MM watches for this one. For the case I am considering either a Pam type or a U-boat type case withe the crown at 4'O clock - 








Clean and simple 
Thanks to everyone for their suggestions |>


----------



## PyroLume

Any opinions in the crown at 1 vs the crown at 5?


----------



## blueradish

I think I prefer the crown at 5, but have no reason as to why.


----------



## crazyfingers

PyroLume said:


> Any opinions in the crown at 1 vs the crown at 5?


I was actually intending on using an ETA 6497 type movement (with the date) with it so the small second hand would be at 180 deg to the crown. I also wanted come up with some text for the lower half of the dial and thought it would be better if the second dial would be in the upper left area instead.


----------



## PyroLume

6497 with date is rare and expensive. I wouldn't even know where to begin looking for one. You can skip the date function or have a central seconds hand and the power reserve meter in the top left using a soprod modified movent. 

On another note what do people think of the crown @ 11:00 ??


----------



## crazyfingers

PyroLume said:


> You can skip the date function or have a central seconds hand and the power reserve meter in the top left using a soprod modified movent.


A power reserve meter does sound interesting :think:. I'll take a look at that movement. Thanks doc :-!!


----------



## goddino371

In response to your 8/31/09 posting...

Here's what I think carried the design:
- BIG white / blue hands - I like the fat, squat hour hand, but something about the minute hand being so long that it covers the bold 12, 3, 6, 9 bothers me. Could the hour hand just be a tad shorter, to allow for a likewise fat, squat minute hand that doesn't cover the numbers?
- BIG bold 12, 3, 6, 9. White bold numbers of the first and second renderings speaks more than the third rendering's numbers. Again, the operative word is "fat" numbers.
- CLEAN, SIMPLE face - black / white / blue / hints of red - the subdial in the first rendering made it look to busy, and the date wheel right next to the 3 also made it look to busy. If the inclusion of the date wheel is important, then my opinion would be to delete the number 3 for a cleaner look.


----------



## crazyfingers

Thanks so much for the suggestions :-!.


----------



## Lindsey Nicole Durbin

Unfortunaltely, the name is already taken:

Men's and Women's Leather Cuff Watches - NemesisWatch.com

:-(


----------



## Lindsey Nicole Durbin

Unfortuantely, the name is already taken

Men's and Women's Leather Cuff Watches - NemesisWatch.com


----------



## crazyfingers

Lindsey Nicole Durbin said:


> Unfortuantely, the name is already taken
> 
> Men's and Women's Leather Cuff Watches - NemesisWatch.com


How about that? Thanks for the heads up


----------



## xenon121

crazyfingers said:


> Hi guys, I have never designed a watch before and wanted to come up with something thats simple to look at and maybe actually build one someday. Its based on a Unitas 6947 movement. I didnt have any 3D software on my laptop. All i have is Photoshop:roll:, so it doesnt look real at all. Please let me know what you guys think about it


it looks good but the dial of second section should be much brighter like hour and minute dial.


----------



## lyxbaever

Nice should not be to hard to make that one for ca 2-300 bucks ! the dial i can hook you up with a guy that can laser cut it for you and for lume i would make it sandwich style like a pam. the case buy a u-boat style homage grind down the lugs and solder new one´s wire style like in the pic. a 6497 is drop in in those cases. would take me around a month to finish as long as laser cutting guy dont drag his feet.


----------



## saatbaz

crazyfingers said:


> Hi guys, just a quick update. Made some changes to the original design. Still working on it. I am now trying to design while keeping the Dive forum's project in mind. They however require a round date window, so I'll have to work on that. As of now I have remove the lugs. Probably gonna five it a UFO style "Jenny" case.


You realise that, the way it is illustrated here, that date wheel will not fit your watch case? Or am I missing something?


----------



## dnslater

saatbaz said:


> You realise that, the way it is illustrated here, that date wheel will not fit your watch case? Or am I missing something?


I agree but since the thread was started two years ago the project is likely dead.


----------

